# 25" er



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Well my boy shot his 3rd and 4th roosters ever today and the 4th one is the biggest rooster I've ever seen in person. A fat gorgeous bird with a 25" tail. 
I've been hunting Phez for over 30 years. I always said if I ever get one 24" or better it's going on the wall but I've never eclipsed the 23" mark. 

I'm super happy for him and a little jealous all at the same time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy moly!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Boone and Crockett pheasant! Heck, I have a hard time finding a 25" mule deer. 

Congrats on a fun and successful hunt with your son and pups.----SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man - looks like it was a great day!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, look at the tail on that old boy! Any way to age pheasants?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Wow, look at the tail on that old boy! Any way to age pheasants?


I hear that rooster teeth are as rare as hen's teeth!:-D-----SS


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Wow, look at the tail on that old boy! Any way to age pheasants?


Best I got fer ya
https://m.startribune.com/how-old-is-that-rooster/105554978/


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

congrats on bird


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome! nice Rooster congrats!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you measure the spurs? That's a great bird!


----------

